

The Hidden Damage From Geomagnetic Storms - PLenz
https://medium.com/the-physics-arxiv-blog/insurance-claim-data-reveals-the-hidden-damage-from-geomagnetic-storms-df5c2e4d895e

======
PLenz
I really love this kind of lateral thinking to uncover evidence of another
phenomena.

